# Aedan moving on up



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

That is awesome! Go Aedan!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Aedan! Well done.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, Congratulations!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Fantastic - congrats!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Good job Aedan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan was MUCH more comfortable today and had everyone holdeing their breath that he might be the one to Q (~25 dogs I think). Alas, he 'air' jumped the broad jump - that is he sailed over it but not over the boards themselves but the space between the boards and me.

But his heeling showed what he is capable of and his finishes were spot on. A few fronts -- ahem -- left something to be desired but e fronted every time with no auto finishes.

Judge said she felt like crying since he was doing so well. He had additional fans today since I talked to his grandsire's owner and discovered there were other offspring of the grandsire there (Reese). Small world 

So no Q today so I guess he learns the new Open 'command discrimination' before he ventures back into the open ring -- the Q he did get was an unexpected bonus though so I am so not disappointed.


----------

